# A few rifles



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

I don't shoot long guns near as much as handguns, but I still like them. Here are a few of my favorite rifles.
Ruger Mini-30








Colt Match H-bar








H&K G3 (Portuguese license)








Ruger 10/22








Browning 22 auto rifle


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Nice collection


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

hberttmank said:


> I don't shoot long guns near as much as handguns, but I still like them. Here are a few of my favorite rifles.
> Browning 22 auto rifle


That Browning is one of my favorite 22's of all time. :smt023


----------



## XDstasy (Jan 22, 2007)

I used to want an AR like everyone else, until the day I first laid eyes on the H-Bar. I want one sooooooo bad!!!! It just reminds me of the M16 so much, and I do miss that rifle!


----------



## Nastynewt (Jan 22, 2007)

*new toy*

here is a shot of my new toy
Marlin 917V Bushnell 4-12X40 scope... fun to shoot


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Nice batch of rifles!!!

Those browning .22 autos are sweet little guns!!!!


----------

